# Is it okay to take Imodium with antibiotics? Please help!



## kellysmom (Jul 8, 2007)

I have called my GP, my gastroenterologist, and my pharmacist with this question, and no one seems able to answer it. I have IBS-D which is in part caused by my taking Metformin for PCOS. My gastroenterologist has me on one Imodium two times per day for my diarrhea problems. Last week, I came down with what seemed to be a sinus infection, and my GP gave me Augmentin 875 mg for it. My question is, is it okay to take the Augmentin with the Imodium, given that you're not supposed to take Imodium with antibiotics, according to the Imodium package? Should I just stop taking the Imodium for the period of time I'm on the Augmentin, or is it really safe to take it with an antibiotic?


----------



## kellysmom (Jul 8, 2007)

I posted this topic on the IBS-D board, too, just thought I might have better luck getting a reply here. I have been diagnosed with IBS-D and my gastroenterologist has me on one Imodium two times per day. Last week, my family doctor diagnosed me with a sinus infection and prescribed Augmentin 875 mg/2x a day. Is it safe to take Imodium at the same time I'm taking these antibiotics? The Imodium package states that it should not be taken with antibiotics. What is you guys' advice?


----------



## LeeMNAZ (Aug 8, 2007)

I think that only your doctor can safely answer your question. My wife was on Flagyl generic which is an antibiotic and her doctor told her to keep taking Imodium if she needed it, if that helps you.


----------

